# far riparare a/da



## nevevento

Si dice "volevo far riparare il riscaldamento di casa a / da un idraulico. Quale preposizione da usare?


----------



## Necsus

Se vuoi dire che quello che doveva essere riparato era il riscaldamento di casa tua, la preposizione da usare è _da_ (complemento d'agente). Usando _a_ il significato potrebbe essere che a casa di un idraulico si era rotto il riscaldamento e la cosa ti preoccupava a tal punto che avevi deciso di farlo riparare tu. 

PS: ricorda che il titolo del thread dev'essere la frase o parola oggetto della domanda.


----------



## nevevento

E' cosi'? "La mamma fa apparecchiare la tavola a Ornella." allora come si spiega la frase sopra? Non e' che la mamma ha detto a Ornella di apparecchiare la tavola? 
Grazie !


----------



## Necsus

Con i verbi causativi (fare, lasciare) si possono usare entrambe le preposizioni, _da_ e _a_, ma ovviamente bisogna scegliere la costruzione che meno dia adito ad ambiguità. Anche il tuo secondo esempio può prestarsi a essere frainteso, ma meno del primo, io comunque continuerei a preferire _da_.


----------



## Fedozzo

nella frase : far fare qualcosa a qualcuno vi sono due interpretazioni:

o quel qualcuno è colui che farà quella cosa, o quel qualcuno è colui che quella cosa la subirà.

Quindi, quel qualcuno,è sempre complemento di termine?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si...secondo me siamo in casa del "dativo" 

Complemento di termine secondo il mio punto di vista


----------



## Fedozzo

ALEX1981X said:


> Si...secondo me siamo in casa del "dativo"
> 
> Complemento di termine secondo il mio punto di vista



la cosa che mi ha insospettito è che nel primo caso quel qualcuno è l'agente e non il termine dell'azione.
Tuttavia in italiano funziona!


----------



## marco.cur

Per me quel "qualcuno" è sempre colui che subisce il fare qualcosa.

Mi viene difficile immaginare che nella frase "fare qualcosa a qualcuno", "qualcuno" sia il soggetto.


----------



## Fedozzo

marco.cur said:


> Per me quel "qualcuno" è sempre colui che subisce il fare qualcosa.
> 
> Mi viene difficile immaginare che nella frase "fare qualcosa a qualcuno", "qualcuno" sia il soggetto.



Come no. la frase è " FAR FARE qualcosa a qualcuno"
_Far tagliare i capelli alla parrucchiera._


----------



## marco.cur

Il soggetto è sempre chi fa fare.
Permettere di fare qualcosa a qualcuno.
Permettere a qualcuno di fare qualcosa.


----------



## Fedozzo

marco.cur said:


> Il soggetto è sempre chi fa fare.
> Permettere di fare qualcosa a qualcuno.
> Permettere a qualcuno di fare qualcosa.




Si, ovvio, io parlavo di soggetto LOGICO.

Del fatto che l'espressione a qualcuno una volta indichi chi subisce l'azione una volta chi la fa.


----------



## marco.cur

In altre parole, la parrucchiera, in questo esempio, subisce l'azione di chi le dice che deve tagliare i capelli.


----------



## Necsus

Usando la preposizione _da_ si riducono sensibilmente le possibilità di equivoco. Il soggetto logico dell'infinito retto dal verbo causativo è sempre rappresentato da un complemento indiretto, ma è previsto che sia introdotto dalle preposizioni _a_ o _da_, proprio per le "diverse sfumature semantiche" che esse comportano, come detto da Serianni [XIV.39], che fornisce questa frase d'esempio: "lo farò vedere _al_ dottor Rossi" / "lo farò vedere _dal_ dottori Rossi". 

Vedi anche discussione far riparare a/da.


----------



## Fedozzo

Necsus said:


> Usando la preposizione _da_ si riducono sensibilmente le possibilità di equivoco. Il soggetto logico dell'infinito retto dal verbo causativo è sempre rappresentato da un complemento indiretto, ma è previsto che sia introdotto dalle preposizioni _a_ o _da_, proprio per le "diverse sfumature semantiche" che esse comportano, come detto da Serianni [XIV.39], che fornisce questa frase d'esempio: "lo farò vedere _al_ dottor Rossi" / "lo farò vedere _dal_ dottori Rossi".
> 
> Vedi anche discussione far riparare a/da.



perfetto


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si ragazzi ma almeno in un caso (interpretazione) è complemento di termine ?


----------



## Fedozzo

Tuttavia nella frse :

ti farò vedere un ottimo  film-> farò vedere un ottimo film a te.

Non si puo usare il " da "


----------



## ALEX1981X

Fedo ho notato che hanno aggiunto tutto in un altro thread....mi sono perso per un attimo 

Nel tuo esempio "*a qualcuno*" è quindi complemento di termine oppure no ?


----------



## Fedozzo

Eh.. la questione sul complemento no l'ho capita >< mi sono un attimo confuso anche io.
credo sai in ogni caso complento di termine, comunque, essendo palesemente " a chi?"


----------



## ALEX1981X

Allora aspettiamo che qualcun altro ci dia l'opinione decisiva


----------



## Necsus

Fedozzo said:


> Tuttavia nella frase :
> ti farò vedere un ottimo film-> farò vedere un ottimo film a te.
> Non si puo usare il " da "


E infatti non c'è neanche possibilità d'equivoco, perché in questo caso l'azione compiuta ricade sul soggetto logico stesso. Può voler dire solo 'farò sì/farò in modo che tu veda...', assumendo quindi valore consecutivo.


ALEX1981X said:


> Nel tuo esempio "*a qualcuno*" è quindi complemento di termine oppure no ?





Fedozzo said:


> Eh.. la questione sul complemento no l'ho capita >< mi sono un attimo confuso anche io.
> credo sai in ogni caso complento di termine, comunque, essendo palesemente " a chi?"


È complemento di termine quando il 'qualcuno' in questione non è il soggetto logico dell'azione, compiuta da qualcun altro, ma la subisce. Nell'altro caso direi che è complemento d'agente, come la preposizione _da_ suggerisce.


----------



## Fedozzo

Uhm, quindi esiste un complemento d'agente in : farà riparare la macchina al meccanico " ?
e anche in " farò vedere un film a te" rimane d'agente dato che chi vede sei per l'appunto tu?

Credo di essermi confuso, pardon


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> E infatti non c'è neanche possibilità d'equivoco, perché in questo caso l'azione compiuta ricade sul soggetto logico stesso. Può voler dire solo 'farò sì/farò in modo che tu veda...', assumendo quindi valore consecutivo.
> 
> 
> È complemento di termine quando il 'qualcuno' in questione non è il soggetto logico dell'azione, compiuta da qualcun altro, ma la subisce. Nell'altro caso direi che è complemento d'agente, come la preposizione _da_ suggerisce.



Ah ecco..Benone Necsus...pensavo di aver dato un consiglio sbagliato a Fedozzo 
Certamente io lo intendevo come complemento di termine in quel caso soltanto!"..dipende da come la si interpreta 

Ora è tutto chiaro


----------



## Fedozzo

Fedozzo said:


> Uhm, quindi esiste un complemento d'agente in : farà riparare la macchina al meccanico " ?
> e anche in " farò vedere un film a te" rimane d'agente dato che chi vede sei per l'appunto tu?
> 
> Credo di essermi confuso, pardon



up *-*


----------



## Necsus

Fedozzo said:


> Uhm, quindi esiste un complemento d'agente in : farà riparare la macchina al meccanico " ?
> e anche in " farò vedere un film a te" rimane d'agente dato che chi vede sei per l'appunto tu?


No. Come cercavo di dire, non è esattamente così...

_Complemento di termine_: l'entità animata o inanimata su cui _termina_ l'azione.
_Complemento d'agente_ (o di _causa efficiente_): il soggetto logico dell'azione, per lo più quando il predicato è un verbo passivo.

Nel tuo esempio 'farò riparare la macchina al meccanico': 
a) vuol dire che farò riparare la macchina del meccanico da qualcuno, e 'al meccanico' è _complemento di termine_; 
b) è il meccanico che dovrà riparare la macchina in questione (presumibilmente mia), e 'al meccanico' è complemento d'agente. O meglio, volendo peccare di eccesso di precisione, "dovremmo ravvisare qui, se non un vero e proprio complemento d'agente, perlomeno una relazione di termine con valore agentivo" [Serianni VIII,34].

Per 'farò vedere un film a te', vedi post precedente.


----------



## Fedozzo

L'esempio del meccanico è lampante, tuttavia non ho ancora capito la natura del complemento " a te " della frase " farò vedere un film a te".

Il film è visto da te, tuttavia in tutti questi casi potremmo anche intendere, credo, l'azione come il vero e proprio  " far fare ", quindi potrei azzardare che è giusto che sia appunto TU l'entità su cui ricade l'azione di " far vedere".
Ma questo funzionarebbe anche con il meccanico, in quanto è su di lui che cade l'azione di " far riparare".

Vista così, sembra confusionaria la questione


----------



## infinite sadness

Allora, se io dico "faccio fare due risate ai forumisti", "ai forumisti" sarebbe complemento di agente, in quanto i soggetti che ridono sono loro?
Secondo me no, perchè il soggetto logico non fa mutare la natura del complemento.
Oppure bisognerebbe accettare anche una distinzione tra complemento grammaticale e complemento logico/sostanziale?


----------



## Fedozzo

E proprio quello che intendo io, sadness


----------



## Necsus

Fedozzo said:


> L'esempio del meccanico è lampante, tuttavia non ho ancora capito la natura del complemento " a te " della frase " farò vedere un film a te".
> 
> Il film è visto da te, tuttavia in tutti questi casi potremmo anche intendere, credo, l'azione come il vero e proprio " far fare ", quindi potrei azzardare che è giusto che sia appunto TU l'entità su cui ricade l'azione di " far vedere".
> Ma questo funzionarebbe anche con il meccanico, in quanto è su di lui che cade l'azione di " far riparare".
> 
> Vista così, sembra confusionaria la questione


A me sembra che qui _fare_ regga una proposizione completiva in cui _a te_ è un semplice complemento di termine: 'farò vedere (=mostrerò) il film a te'.
 Ma naturalmente tutte le _riflessioni_ sul tema posso essere lecite.


----------



## Fedozzo

E' un ergomento dove le interpretazioni sembrano pressocchè infinite.
Ma in effetti il " far fare due risate ai forumisti" mi sembra decisamente un complemento di termine..


----------



## Fedozzo

Come ultimo mio contributo alla questione, vi comunico che un mio collega con cultura classica mi ha detto che questo caso è un po come il caso " mi piace".
Grammaticalmente in " mi piacciono le castagne" il soggetto sono le castagne, così come in " ti faccio fare una risata" il ti è un complemento di termine.
Poi, vi sono casi in cui logicamente chi compie l'azione può essere l'entità del complemento di termine stesso, ma grammaticalmente rimane un complemento di termine, che riceve l'azione di far fare, così come nell'altra interpretazione il complemento di termine riceve l'azione del far fare qualcosa verso di lui.
Quindi, la distinsione del valore " agentivo" o meno del complemento di termine esulerebbe dalla grammatica stretta ma ricade in un analisi logico-sostanziale.


----------

